# Bacon and Cheese cold smoke with Qview



## garyc (May 6, 2012)

I ran out of bacon the other day so I figured it was time to make some more. The last time I went for a spicy garlic bacon, which was a hit, so this time I thought I would try something different. I went with the TQ dry cure method. I put 1 TBS of TQ per pound of belly and 1 TBS of dark brown sugar per pound. I added just a little powdered onion and garlic and put into a vacuum bag. Before sealing the bag I poured 1/4 cup of pure Maple Syrup onto each side of the belly. I vacuumed sealed the bag and let it cure for 10 days in the fridge. Each day I turned and massaged the bellies. After 10 days I took them out and rinsed them. This is what they looked like:










I then did a fry test to see if they were too salty:










They were a little salty so I soaked them for 2 hours and let them rest in the fridge overnight. I did another fry test the next day and they tasted fine. I let the bellies rest for another night to dry completely.



I thought that since I would be cold smoking I should try some cheese as well. Why waste all that smoke? So I bought 4 pounds of cheese to go in with the bacon:










From left to right I have: Cheddar, Mozzarella, Colby and Pepper Jack.



I cold smoked the bellies and cheese with hickory using my Amazing Smoker. I put a gallon zip lock baggie of ice in the bottom of my MES to keep the temps down around 80 deg. I smoked the cheese for about 4 hours and then I pulled it. It took a nice color.










I put them in the fridge for a few hours to firm them up and then vacuum sealed them so they could mellow in the fridge for a few weeks.










I continued to smoke the bacon until they had been in for 12 hours. They took on a wonderful color. I am really pleased with the way they looked.










I put them in the fridge overnight to cool down before slicing them.



I sliced them up and we had a Sunday morning bacon and eggs breakfast. The maple flavor really came through. It turned out perfect!!










I vacuum packed the rest of it and now I have a good supply of bacon! I doubt if I ever go back to buying bacon from the store again. I am hooked on this stuff!










In about two weeks I will also have some great smoked cheese. It will be hard to let them sit that long but I know it is necessary to let the smoke work its way through the cheese and mellow out.


Thank you for looking!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 6, 2012)

Bacon and cheese.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 6, 2012)

Looks very good!



~Martin


----------



## garyc (May 6, 2012)

nepas said:


> Bacon and cheese.


Yep, some of the finer things in life! This forum has been a God-send. All of my BBQ skills have been vastly improved since joining. It has also saved me a lot of money and ruined dinners because I can learn from some very talented people. I will never forget my first attempt at beef brisket. It was as tough as shoe leather. I didn't want to try again until I found someone to give me some pointers. Thanks to this forum I can now BBQ brisket that is requested rather than thrown out! Thanks to everyone!!!


----------



## jp61 (May 6, 2012)




----------



## raquette (May 6, 2012)

Great Qviews.  Thumbs Up


----------



## ellymae (May 6, 2012)

No reason to waste good smoke. Good call on adding the cheese.

Why do the 2 bellies look so different off the smoke?


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 6, 2012)

GaryC

I vacuum packed the rest of it and now I have a good supply of bacon! I doubt if I ever go back to buying bacon from the store again. I am hooked on this stuff!

Yes, it's over for you buying bacon from the store. It's sooo much better!! 

Looks like you got it down but if you want some more references, check out my posts of my bacon experiences. I've also learned a TON from the people here at SMF. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121163/please-go-make-your-own-bacon-q-view#post_806234

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118260/im-boarding-the-bacon-boat-pics-q-view-xtras

Smoke ON


----------



## garyc (May 6, 2012)

ellymae said:


> No reason to waste good smoke. Good call on adding the cheese.
> Why do the 2 bellies look so different off the smoke?


One is fat side up and the other is meat side up.. Just wanted to show the color of both sides.


----------



## africanmeat (May 7, 2012)

Man it looks good you got 2 out of my top 3 on a plate , bacon cheese and eggs.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 7, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## alelover (May 7, 2012)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM. Bacon! Looks great.


----------

